# Watering with Molasses or Cane Sugar



## Dewayne (Jan 12, 2011)

So i've been reading up on some different techniques and a large technique i've seen is using Molasses to water your plants to increase the ammount or types of terpenes. I've even heard of some people using like rock candy the pure cane sugar, and brown sugar. I was really curious with someone with experience in this.

I've heard Blackstrap Molasses is the best to use because it has more microbes. Was also wondering, i've seen a Micro bloom or Micro nute something before from Floura Nova for hydroponics. Do you think they make one for soil?

Any information or guidelines of what you should and should not use would be helpful. 

I have a really nice plant and i'm trying to keep it coming, the only problem is it didn't have a strong Smell or Taste which is common but i want to try and induce it to smell if nothing else!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2011)

Check out this thread
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149


----------



## Roddy (Jan 12, 2011)

I've heard good things about molasses as well and will be using it shortly. 

I got a good laugh the other day when a friend wrote me telling me about sme guys using grape juice, I was a bit skeptical since grape juice would surely have acids which I am assuming wouldn't be all that good? Well, I waited for the info he promised, the feedback from his friend...and wasn't overly surprised when I was told this wasn't the best plan as his plants were adversely affected as was his yield.

When asked what "dosage" was given from the grape juice, I was told the mix was one concentrated can per gallon...OUCH!


----------



## bags (Jan 12, 2011)

I am currently useing molasis in my flower stage, some people say use it in the last two weeks of flower and some say in the whole flower process.
I am trying it in the whole flower process, my next gro i will use it in the last two weeks.

Exactly whats in it that the plants like im not sure, Im currently researching molasis in the bud stage both by theory and practical, my mixture is 1ml per ltr of water on top of my ferts and the plants are not complaining as of yet.

EDIT: Damn wish i had of read the link posted in ozzydiodude's post befor i posted awsome info


----------



## spinzzz1 (Jan 15, 2011)

was wondering if this is good for hydro growing as well? pretty much ,that site talked about soil growing, it never really said anything about hydro. anybody using molasses in a hydro setup?


----------



## niteshft (Jan 15, 2011)

From what I understand, the molasses feeds the microbes in the soil and that is where the benefits come from. The microbes feed off the soil and add nutrients that the plants feed on. If I'm mistaken I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2011)

:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 15, 2011)

Molasses in hydro is NOT a good idea. At the least, it will gunk up the equipment.

They make sugars for hydro use.

DD


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 15, 2011)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> Molasses in hydro is NOT a good idea.
> DD


 
It *IS* however, just about awesome on pancakes!  :hubba:


(I resisted, resisted and resisted but couldn't help myself!)


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 15, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> It *IS* however, just about awesome on pancakes!  :hubba:
> 
> 
> (I resisted, resisted and resisted but couldn't help myself!)



LOL  Yes it is, but I was so far south, I grew up with sugarcane syrup.:holysheep: 

Next to impossible to find pure cane syrup if you aren't really close to the cane fields in Fl or La.

DD


----------



## Dewayne (Jan 20, 2011)

In hydroponics i believe they have a "micro-bloom" from floranova and it's pretty much the same thing, to increase density, taste and aroma. I know they make other things for soil too, but i'd rather find something close by I order offline as little as possible.

So from what i've researched blackstrap molasses is the best to use. compared to nutes claiming to do the same made for MJ I don't know, but i've been using it for a little over a week  and it seems to have improved aroma. 

Thanks for alll your coments.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jan 21, 2011)

Black strap is the best for feeding soil grows with, almost any brand of molasses will work as long as it is unsulfured.  There are some other things like "sweet" for example...  personally,  I will stick to molasses.  The sweet stuff affected the flavor of the final product more than I care for, but supposedly they have a new one that is unflavored...??  Don't know if or how well it works, but I won't be trying it to find out.

One thing to know about molasses, it doesnt actually get broken down by the plants themselves.  It is broken down by micro organisms that live in healthy soil.  I personally like the Mykos from Extreme Gardening, and the Mykos loves the molasses.

You can in fact use sugars in a hydro set up,  I use a dilution of 1 part raw sugar to 3 parts RO water.  I also run the Mykos in my dwc set up and root growth is literally insane.  That dilution should be applied the same way as molasses...  Remember less is more, and start it slowly. But then again, I root locked some 5 gallon buckets last year in 3 weeks.  Anyways, I have gotten so far off topic its silly and I am rambling.

Best of luck to you either way!!  Smoke big and be safe!  Cali :fly:


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jan 21, 2011)

theres molasses made for plants, you can find it at most grow shops/home improvement stores.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jan 21, 2011)

That is true, but why pay the extra money for it??  The chemical break down is almost identical to the good ol' and much cheaper Black strap or unsulfured molasses that you can get at any grocery market any where.

 Not saying I am anti grow shop, just saying... Sometimes the name and fancy label isn't worth the extra $10 dollars.

 Smoke big and be safe!! Cali  :fly:


----------



## Roddy (Jan 21, 2011)

I asked about the molasses when I was checking on cal/mag additives, the cal/mag in molasses is really high and I wondered if this would do the trick on a cal/mag shortage. Of course, the shop guy said that the cal/mag additive had stuff that the molasses doesn't (trace elements) as he told me he has no clue on molasses since he uses only the hydro stuff.

I assume he was being the good salesman, but wonder still whether the cal/mag shortage could be fixed solely with molasses (6% cal/mag per serving).


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2011)

some of us use nothing but Molasses in out grows.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmmm, now I am wondering... I had an awesome link to the full break down of unsulfured molasses.  Time to go searching...lmao


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 22, 2011)

check your feed stores as its used as a treat/suppliment for livestock. i get 5g bucket blackstrap $25. its very high in cal & iron, w/ much more


----------



## mountain man (Jan 22, 2011)

I use water and molasses only from start to finish.  Nothing else.........


----------



## woodydude (Feb 13, 2011)

I am looking to buy some BSM but being in the UK, the only place I can get it locally is in a health food store in capsule form.
My question is, will the capsules work?
I assume it would be a case of mixing with hot water to make a tea, then adding to the hydro setup.
A little expert guidance would be appreciated here.
Thanks
Woody


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you have Feed and seed stores? They usually have BSM to add to animal feed. Some food stores carry BSM in the same area pancake and waffle syrup are at.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 14, 2011)

Nothing like that where I live, a small town on the egde of hell in Scotland. The water is great, the air quality is fantastic and I live by the sea so I shouldnt complain but finding BSM here is like going to the baddest southern towns in the USA and trying to find fresh haggis! I was given a pound note in my change last week, I didnt know they were still in circulation!


----------



## woodydude (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to say thanks Ozzy.

Thanks dude


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 14, 2011)

Woody try these 2 place's think its the same stuff
hxxp://www.robinsons-uk.com/products/ProductDetail.asp?ProductCode=67401&utm_source=google&utm_medium=basefeed


hxxp://www.gjwtitmuss.co.uk/liquid-attractants/pid1423/cid372/liquid-molasses-5ltr.asp?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=pricecomp&utm_campaign=GoogleShopping


----------



## Melvan (Feb 14, 2011)

mountain man said:
			
		

> I use water and molasses only from start to finish.  Nothing else.........



What is your growing medium?


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 14, 2011)

melvan probly organic soil mix i think NC only use's water and molasses with his soil mix


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 14, 2011)

have you noticed a bottle of flowering fertz looks suspiciously like molasis.

Hmmm i wonder.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys,
Fruity, those products are molasses or molasses plus used for adding to fishing bait mixes, is it the right stuff? It doesnt say black strap molasses and according to all I have read, it really needs to be bsm for it to do whats needed.

Dman, you are right that flowering boosters look like bsm, it is the same stuff, http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149 this thread goes into great detail on the subject and is an intriguing read.
W


----------



## Dewayne (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, any carbs i think help the microbes however if you have Blackstrap Molasses it goes one step further. I don't remember what the next thing it helps as well is, but you just have to research.

In my notes, I used regular molasses and it seemed more dense and slightly enhanced aroma compared to the one watered without molasses.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2011)

Here is the thread by 3LBs

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2011)

*ozzy*..thats the same link ya posted in 2nd post this thread...lol...are these folks not reading it?

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

Most likely I'm :stoned: and forgot I posted it


----------



## Roddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Worth posting twice!


----------

